# Bonide tree stump remover



## rkbassin (Feb 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the proper way to prepare and use the tree stump remover. so i can use it as sodium meta bisulfite to drop gold.


----------



## pinman (Feb 28, 2011)

Dissolve in water then filter solids. Proceed with precipitation.


----------



## rkbassin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you ill give it a try


----------



## piccolim (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm just back from a shopping trip to find a few more supplies, one of them being 'tree stump remover' either Bonide or Copperas and have been told that it's no longer available. Apparently the chemicals in it are band here in Canada, or at least in Ontario where I am.
1) can anyone confirm or deny this (I did only go to one store)
2) is there anything else that will substitute for SMB

thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 28, 2011)

Try a wine making or home brew store for the SMB.
Or just order it online.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2011)

pinman said:


> Dissolve in water then filter solids.


You won't need to filter the stumpout.


piccolim said:


> I'm just back from a shopping trip to find a few more supplies, one of them being 'tree stump remover' either Bonide or Copperas and have been told that it's no longer available. Apparently the chemicals in it are band here in Canada, or at least in Ontario where I am.
> 1) can anyone confirm or deny this (I did only go to one store)
> 2) is there anything else that will substitute for SMB


One of our canadian members told us about a product (last year I think) that was SMB.It had something to do with potatoes.....10 points for anyone that remembers this?I have looked but cannot seem to find the thread.
But Jim's advice is probably the best......just order it online.There are countless ebay auctions,and countless online stores that sell it.Here is where I used to get mine before I switched to copperas... http://www.chemistrystore.com/Chemicals_S_Z-Sodium_Metabisulfite.html


----------



## joem (Feb 28, 2011)

piccolim said:


> I'm just back from a shopping trip to find a few more supplies, one of them being 'tree stump remover' either Bonide or Copperas and have been told that it's no longer available. Apparently the chemicals in it are band here in Canada, or at least in Ontario where I am.
> 1) can anyone confirm or deny this (I did only go to one store)
> 2) is there anything else that will substitute for SMB
> 
> thanks



ordered mine to Ottawa from ebay - no problems with shipping over the border


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 28, 2011)

mic said:


> One of our canadian members told us about a product (last year I think) that was SMB.It had something to do with potatoes.....10 points for anyone that remembers this?I have looked but cannot seem to find the thread.



Its here, but CK deleted all his posts;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=8686&p=81550&hilit=potatoes#p81550

Here is some more info;
http://www.ehow.com/about_5527577_sodium-metabisulfite.html
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Joe for the help,and
Thanks Jim for the links,I have no clue why I could not find it.I think I need to unplug and go get some food.You guys have a good night,see you tomorrow.


----------



## aurotech (Mar 1, 2011)

what is tree stump remover.
good precipitant is ferrousammoniumsulphate.
if you can, use hydrazine.
i am trying to develop mini SO2 and hydrogen generator
any idea


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 1, 2011)

aurotech said:


> what is tree stump remover.



If you have to ask this question, you have not done much reading on the forum, and you have not learned to use the search function.


----------



## rkbassin (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok heres another question i come across sodium bisulfate in the pool supply area. Can that be used as S.M.B. to drop gold thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2011)

rkbassin said:


> Ok heres another question i come across sodium bisulfate in the pool supply area. Can that be used as S.M.B. to drop gold thanks.





Barren Realms 007 said:


> If you have to ask this question, you have not done much reading on the forum, and you have not learned to use the search function.


----------



## pinman (Mar 1, 2011)

"You won't need to filter the stumpout" this is the only precipiant I've used, there are black grains that need to be filtered out unless you don't care about impurities.


----------



## dtectr (Mar 1, 2011)

pinman said:


> "You won't need to filter the stumpout" this is the only precipiant I've used, there are black grains that need to be filtered out unless you don't care about impurities.


If you have black grains, you do not have Bonide StumpOut. There are differing chemicals used to remove stumps & brush. Make sure you ALWAYS check MSDS from manufacturer's website to make sure what you have & in what concentration.
http://www.bonideproducts.com/lbonide/msds/msds271.pdf


----------



## pinman (Mar 1, 2011)

I'M 100% positive it's bonide stumpout. I bought it at home depot and had to filter the solids at the suggestion of this forum.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2011)

pinman said:


> this is the only precipiant I've used, there are black grains that need to be filtered out unless you don't care about impurities.


We are talking about 2 different products.One is 98% sodium dysulphite,one is 100% metabisulphite.One is granular,one is powder.Both of them are Bonide Stump-out,but if you are purchasing the "powder" then you will NOT need to filter it.
Not to be confused with Bonide Stump and Vine remover.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 1, 2011)

pinman said:


> I'M 100% positive it's bonide stumpout. I bought it at home depot and had to filter the solids at the suggestion of this forum.


Someone here advised you to filter the solids from the stumpout? I find that hard to believe,and after searching I cannot find one thread with the words "stumpout" and "filter" where anyone advised that.I think you may have been mistaken.But it is irrelevant,if you are getting black grain solids in your SMB then there is a problem somewhere.Many members have used stumpout as a precipitant and I do not recall one person(other than you) stating that there were contaminants in it.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 1, 2011)

mic said:


> pinman said:
> 
> 
> > I'M 100% positive it's bonide stumpout. I bought it at home depot and had to filter the solids at the suggestion of this forum.
> ...



I don't recall any one suggesting that it be filtered either. I have dissolved many bottles of the Bonide Stump Out and have not run into any black specks in the solution. I think you have a different product that you are using.


----------



## pinman (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll post a picture when it is convenient.


----------



## pinman (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry this took so long, everythings been in storage since I moved into an apartment. 
http://i.imgur.com/o13ja.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/qNzkb.jpg

This is the only bottle of this ive ever owned. Maybe mine was tainted somehow?


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know what to tell you.I have probably puchased 50 bottles of Bonide,back when I used it,and I never saw a single speck in any bottle.


----------

